# The Q&A Program That Shocked Australia!



## barryqwalsh (Jun 23, 2015)

*Q&A: ABC admits ‘error’ in asking Zaky Mallah to appear as guest*
*Sharri Markson*
*Jared Owens*

THE AUSTRALIAN
JUNE 23, 2015 4:08PM
786 COMMENTS

*Q&A terror blunder*







*Tony Abbott is considering a government-wide boycott of the ABC’s Q&A program, branding it a “lefty lynch mob” after a “convicted criminal and terrorist sympathiser’’ invited onto the show claimed Muslims were “justified” in joining Islamic State.*


Cookies must be enabled. The Australian


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jun 23, 2015)

Monday, 22 June 2015 Terror, Poverty & Native Titles
*
Panellists*: Linda Tirado, American anti-poverty campaigner; Steve Ciobo, Parliamentary Secretary for Foreign Affairs and Trade; Joel Fitzgibbon, Shadow Minister for Agriculture; Dee Madigan, Author and advertising director; Grahame Morris, Political strategist; and Antony Hegarty, Singer of Antony and The Johnsons.more 


Programs Q A ABC TV


----------



## theliq (Jul 2, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> *Q&A: ABC admits ‘error’ in asking Zaky Mallah to appear as guest*
> *Sharri Markson*
> *Jared Owens*
> 
> ...


Another Liberal beat up,this government are bordering on the Pathetic,together with the Murdoch Rag "The Australian Newspaper" have been systematically undermining the ABC......you can understand the American Murdoch being as he has media conglomerations but still I find the whole hypocricy of the Abbott government appaulling ...............They are useless...Big mouths in opposition and chronic as a government....can't wait for the next election ........ to throw the bastards out.........and bastards they be........The ABC are great and always have been..........Keith Murdoch,the father of Rupert did the same thing when the ABC started,,,SELF INTEREST  and GREED.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jul 2, 2015)

Are you honestly saying that the ABC is an objective and impartial broadcaster?


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jul 2, 2015)

theliq said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > *Q&A: ABC admits ‘error’ in asking Zaky Mallah to appear as guest*
> ...





Yes, let's go back to the crazy Rudd and Gillard years!

Ahh yes the Good Ol' Days!


----------



## theliq (Jul 12, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > barryqwalsh said:
> ...


Better than the Lunatics governing today......Totally Hopeless and Rabid,Abbott is as Mad as a Cut Snake


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 14, 2015)

The Australian is subscription only for those outside Australia, so kind of bad a source.

Sydney Morning Herald: Zaky Mallah s Q A comments a wake-up call for radicalisation debate


> Zaky Mallah's controversial comments on the ABC's Q&A program cannot be ignored and have a role to play in the debate about radicalisation and extremism, experts and commentators say.
> 
> The appearance of Mallah - a man charged and acquitted of terrorism offences and who pled guilty to threatening to kill an ASIO officer - was destined to get people talking.
> 
> More so after he told parliamentary secretary Steven Ciobo that "the Liberals have just justified to many Australian Muslims in the community tonight to leave and go to Syria and join ISIL because of ministers like him".


UK shows are still worse than those in Australia. 

On UK shows, they invite on theocrats, terrorist sympathizers, holocaust deniers, sharia law apologists, and fill it with an audience that are even worse than the 'guests'.

So no wonder that people are leaving the UK to mainland Europe, the US, Australia, and NZ. As they are just sick of what UK society has become, and want to get away from it. 

That said, Australia has plenty of radicals now, and things won't get better with a race and religion baiter like Tony Abbott in charge. Sooner he goes, the easier it will be to de-radicalize people.


----------

